# closed faced spinning reals



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

my grandson wants a new closed face spinning reel for his birthday.when i 
was young i used a johnson centry spinning reel.can anybody tell me if they still make these reels.i think they were called 100s.any help would be great.
if i can't find a johnson centry reel maybe someone could tell me about another good closed faced reel,that he can use 10# test line on.something
thats not to bulky.
thanks baby bass


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Johnson still makes the Century reels.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks esoxhunter can you tell me where to find one.
thanks again baby bass


----------



## Shellback (Apr 12, 2004)

Checkout Bass Pro, they have a Zebco spincast combo for $24.95 in the catalog, item #28-930-842-00. I bought a pair and find them excellent. I had a couple of the old Century reels, and the Zebco is superior by far.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks shellback for the info. i just would like to get my grandson a good reel
that he can catch bass on,without any problems.
thanks again
baby bass


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

The Zebco 33 is still a heck of a reel, Lynn used them for years catching Flatheads, then she put an ABU in her hands and that's all she uses now, never had a 33 fail at anytime and she caught a lot of catfish on those reels.

Was always worried that the pickup pin might shear off from the amount of pressure while fighting a Flathead, so a Bass should be a piece of cake and they are great beginning reels, have owned a few of the cast a mile Johnsons also.....Doc


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

man have any of you tried the new zebco 33 platinum, that is one great reel for under 30 bucks. It has 3 ball bearings and also is has the anti-reverse feature. They went back to an all metal body and insides and is solid as a rock. Has two oversized pickups and a smooth drag.. i remember when i was younger how the walleyes would break the line back inside the cover because of the thin, single pick-ups, that aint the case anymore.. if you want to spend 20 more check out the omega's even nicer, but a little more dough..

sowbelly101


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife uses a 33 platinum, she's caught 73 largemouth and 32 smallies on it this year, now we're catfishing and she's caught allot of them, the only trouble she had with it was the line got buried in the spool on a 10 lb sheephead  She kills the bass with it when they want that crankbait fished real slow. Good reel for the $


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

is the daiwa goldcast smaller than the zebco 33 platium,and can you use 10#
test line on it.my son wants me to get my grandson a small profile real to start him off bass fishing.i want to get him a good real so he dosen't have
any trouble bass fishing.i know some closed faced reals don't have smooth
drags,and don't pick up line very well after a cast with out holding tension on
the line. remember i need a small profile real. thanks.
baby bass


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I just baught a 33 for fun, it has been years since i owned a closed face but it is neat to have. I used to have a few old johnsons that my grandfather gave me, i still swear i could cast those better than my open faces. I just wish i was not so young when i got them because i tore them up. I really dont think there is two much difference between 33's and johnsons i would buy either one. 33's are just easier to find.

I alway end up with drag problems after having a 33 for a while, but i never had a problems with the johnsons


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I have 2 Zebco 33's that I have had for 10 or 12 years now and have no promblems with them. For the money for them you can't beat them........... Rich


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i think a zebco 33 is a good reel,but my son thinks it is to bulky for my grandson.is the platium a smaller virson.
baby bass


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I bought 3 zebco 33's for my grand kids and when they were catching catfish they were having a hard time reeling them in due to the small handle on them.I bought them johnsons and it is a lot easier for them.How ever they want to use grandpas open face reels now.


----------

